# MIDWEST SPORTSMAN Central Ohio Division



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be at Griggs this coming Wednsday . It is the last chance to get in and fish enough tourny's to qualify for the classic . We will be blasting off at 6:00 or just before and will probably fish until 9:15 - 9:30 depending on the weather . I have rafle tickets for the ATV drawing still and even if you are not fishing with Midwest , feel free to buy some if you would like .


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

How can you Qualify for the midwest sportsman classic.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

In order to qualify for the classic you must fish 8 of our 12 tourneys. Unfortunately there's only 8 left. Only the top teams in points can advance to this event. However, only your best 8 scores count. So there is plenty of oppurtunity to make it. This event will be at Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley. We would love to have a few more teams join us to finish the season. Feel free to ask us any questions!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a good weigh in for the water conditions tonight . As soon as weigh in was wrapped up , the sky cut loose . Here are the results .

1st -- Le Valley / Shaheen -- 3 fish at 4.13# also BB of 1.73# (Time to retire the Triton  )
2nd -- Carver / Jackson -- 3fish at 3.67#
3rd -- De Francisco / Johnson -- 3 fish at 3.54#
4th -- Vance / Vance -- 2 fish at 2.35#
5th -- Eichensehr / Huenke -- 2 fish at 1.99#

Good job guys !  i was very happy to see some fish come to the scales .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Year to date points after 5 events

Carver - Jackson --- 216 points
Ingram - Sherman --- 199 points
Vance - Vance --- 194 points
De Francisco - Johnson --- 184 points
Le Valley - Shaheen --- 177 points
Waring - Waring --- 160 points
Eichensehr - Heunke --- 120 points


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If any-one would like a hat or shirt like the ones that I wear at the tourny's let me know . Hats are $10 and shirts are $25 if you would like your name on the shirt , it is an additional $5 .


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Phil, Put me down for a shirt, how long do they take to come in? Thanks in advance. You and Gabe fishing TNT this weekend?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya were fishing TNT at Delaware this Saturday if we can get to the lake .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , there is a guest book on the cental divisions web site . Feel free to use it to post your concerns or hook up with other Midwest members for a fishing trip .


----------

